# running out of time!



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

man oh man were did the time go? Its only a few more days and no more turkey hunting until next spring. I haven't even been out yet. I plan on going duck hunting this week end I will have to try and sneak a few hours in for a turkey hunt. Anyone hear of how the season is going so far?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

If your bowhunting them you have until Nov 27..........Just be ready for deer or turkey in your tree stand.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

One of the areas I hunt has a flock of turkeys coming through every morning at 1030 about 10 yards from my blind.

Of course it is in Warren county so I can't shoot one lol.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I didn't even buy my permit  Oh well, Deer will keep me occupied for a while and then comes the long drawn out wait between the end of January and spring Turkey saeson. last year I think I almost drove my poor dog crazy during that period with my calls


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

DZimmer 1 , go ice fishing it makes the Winter go by quickly especially if you're catching fish.


----------

